# Application vanishing from VFS tracking - HELP



## saffalass (Sep 28, 2014)

I am wondering if anyone has experienced their applications "disappearing" off the VFS tracking site. When we lodged the application, we checked and we could track it. When it arrived at DHA, we checked and we could track it. Now it has suddenly disappeared.

Please, please, please tell me this is just a system error and does not mean some administrative disaster.


----------



## bhavesha (Jul 14, 2015)

I noted the same with my application day before yesterday, it was back yesterday though. All likely to be admin error.


----------



## saffalass (Sep 28, 2014)

Keeping fingers crossed. Still missing today


----------



## saffalass (Sep 28, 2014)

WOW...so it reappeared and it says Adjudicated Application for ****** has been received at the VFS Operation Hub on 9/30/2016 9:58:28 AM. Kindly note that the adjudicated outcome would be sent to the Visa Facilitation Centre in 1 working day.

We applied 15 Sept....is this a good or a bad thing? It's for a life partner renewal with added business endorsement. I'm nervous as hell now!


----------



## SA_ZAR (Feb 3, 2016)

saffalass said:


> WOW...so it reappeared and it says Adjudicated Application for ****** has been received at the VFS Operation Hub on 9/30/2016 9:58:28 AM. Kindly note that the adjudicated outcome would be sent to the Visa Facilitation Centre in 1 working day.
> 
> We applied 15 Sept....is this a good or a bad thing? It's for a life partner renewal with added business endorsement. I'm nervous as hell now!


That's good news Hope for the best.

All the best


----------



## chris_mave (Jun 24, 2016)

bhavesha said:


> I noted the same with my application day before yesterday, it was back yesterday though. All likely to be admin error.


Mine did the same thing late last week. I can track it today


----------



## saffalass (Sep 28, 2014)

Wow guys, I am stunned. We collected today and APPROVED! Two weeks!!! This must be a record.


----------



## SA_ZAR (Feb 3, 2016)

saffalass said:


> Wow guys, I am stunned. We collected today and APPROVED! Two weeks!!! This must be a record.


Congrats


----------



## chris_mave (Jun 24, 2016)

saffalass said:


> Wow guys, I am stunned. We collected today and APPROVED! Two weeks!!! This must be a record.


wow congrats


----------



## chris_mave (Jun 24, 2016)

so my PRP application is now saying

Adjudicated Application for XXXXX has been received at the VFS Operation Hub on 10/4/2016 7:58:31 AM. Kindly note that the adjudicated outcome would be sent to the Visa Facilitation Centre in 1 working day.

i submitted 2 months ago.... Definately quicker these days. Will have to see tomorrow if its successful:fingerscrossed:


----------



## saffalass (Sep 28, 2014)

chris_mave said:


> so my PRP application is now saying
> 
> Adjudicated Application for XXXXX has been received at the VFS Operation Hub on 10/4/2016 7:58:31 AM. Kindly note that the adjudicated outcome would be sent to the Visa Facilitation Centre in 1 working day.
> 
> i submitted 2 months ago.... Definately quicker these days. Will have to see tomorrow if its successful:fingerscrossed:


Keeping everything crossed for you! That's fantastic news that the turnaround time is speeding up! We're due for PR next year, this all makes me feel a but more calm about the process.


----------



## JGUK (Oct 5, 2016)

my application tracking has also vanished yesterday I received an sms today when I check on the wesbite I am seeing APPLICATION NOT FOUND PLEASE RETRY WITH A VALID STICKER NUMBER. I even got an email from them yesterday with the same tracking number to say it has been inscanned at Pretoria


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

chris_mave said:


> so my PRP application is now saying
> 
> Adjudicated Application for XXXXX has been received at the VFS Operation Hub on 10/4/2016 7:58:31 AM. Kindly note that the adjudicated outcome would be sent to the Visa Facilitation Centre in 1 working day.
> 
> i submitted 2 months ago.... Definately quicker these days. Will have to see tomorrow if its successful:fingerscrossed:


Wow Really please do share the outcome ? which section did u apply i applied for 27 (b).
All the best tomoro.


----------



## saffalass (Sep 28, 2014)

JGUK said:


> my application tracking has also vanished yesterday I received an sms today when I check on the wesbite I am seeing APPLICATION NOT FOUND PLEASE RETRY WITH A VALID STICKER NUMBER. I even got an email from them yesterday with the same tracking number to say it has been inscanned at Pretoria


Yes, this is what my partner's did for about three days. I was sweating embryos. And then poof, the adjudicated application appeared.


----------



## chris_mave (Jun 24, 2016)

sorry for late update people. I GOT MY PR 
2 MONTHS PROCESSING
WAS PRINTED ON THE 27TH OF SEPTEMBER SO THEY WERE DONE IN LESS THAN 2 MONTHS

HAPPY DAYS


----------



## saffalass (Sep 28, 2014)

chris_mave said:


> sorry for late update people. I GOT MY PR
> 2 MONTHS PROCESSING
> WAS PRINTED ON THE 27TH OF SEPTEMBER SO THEY WERE DONE IN LESS THAN 2 MONTHS
> 
> HAPPY DAYS



YAY, CHRIS! Congratulations. That's amazing!
I hope this means the process at VFS is getting better for others too.


----------



## chris_mave (Jun 24, 2016)

saffalass said:


> YAY, CHRIS! Congratulations. That's amazing!
> I hope this means the process at VFS is getting better for others too.



Here's hoping. They did says the PRP's for critical skills visa holder are coming out quicker than the rest.


----------



## ImigrantBC (Jul 15, 2016)

Mine disappeared to and status changed to adjudicated outcome sent to Vfs facilitation centre. my permit was said to be invalid and I submitted IITPSA letter could this be bad news


----------



## ImigrantBC (Jul 15, 2016)

So I collected my results today Visa approved! Caution please ICT professionals register with IITPSA and have the confirmation of skills done Visa will be done


----------



## IBM (Oct 16, 2014)

Hello there,

I have the same issue as well for my spouse, who is currently on CSV with ICT skills. presently working in SA, all our documents are 100% authentic. 

Two day later we got an email stating,

Application for ******* has been forwarded to Department of Home Affairs for adjudication on **/**/**19 . Please refer to the processing times on the VFS website.

And then the application vanished from the VFS tracking, we have raised a ticket on VFS but they are are yet to respond, its been 10 days but nothing is been found yet. 

We filed the application about two months ago, I know from my experience this would take some more time, but the worrying factor is in the missing application number in VFS, I hope they find it. 

If not please suggest the work around on how to retrieve it. 

Rgds
N


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

IBM said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I have the same issue as well for my spouse, who is currently on CSV with ICT skills. presently working in SA, all our documents are 100% authentic.
> ...
> ...


Call DHA directly:

0800 60 11 90

Your will have an immdiate answer of the status of your application.

Maybe your application number is still in their computer system.

Be prepared to wait for 20 minutes or so to get your call answered during the peak hour.

Good luck!


----------



## IBM (Oct 16, 2014)

Thank, I will do the same and update in the forum.

Rgds
IBM


----------



## IBM (Oct 16, 2014)

IBM said:


> Thank, I will do the same and update in the forum.
> 
> Rgds
> IBM



I had raised a ticket in VFS which took am almost a months time for them to respond. Yesterday I got an email from them asking me to call them. When I did call they asked for the ticket number, it was then forwarded to the IT team. I was using the application tracking # and the last name to search as per the VFS guidelines and that had worked earlier. Later I got to know from the IT team that I must use Tracking # and Full Name. It did not work either, eventually I figured out that, between first name and last name I had to give two spaces. Yes, you read it right. IT team from VFS have loaded my entry with tracking # First_Name (2 Space) Last Name instead of Tracking# Last_Name. I was worried that my application was lost, thankfully it has not happen. I hope my inputs are valuable to everyone who are facing the same issue.

Kind Regards
IBM


----------



## Holifield (Jul 28, 2021)

IBM said:


> I had raised a ticket in VFS which took am almost a months time for them to respond. Yesterday I got an email from them asking me to call them. When I did call they asked for the ticket number, it was then forwarded to the IT team. I was using the application tracking # and the last name to search as per the VFS guidelines and that had worked earlier. Later I got to know from the IT team that I must use Tracking # and Full Name. It did not work either, eventually I figured out that, between first name and last name I had to give two spaces. Yes, you read it right. IT team from VFS have loaded my entry with tracking # First_Name (2 Space) Last Name instead of Tracking# Last_Name. I was worried that my application was lost, thankfully it has not happen. I hope my inputs are valuable to everyone who are facing the same issue.
> 
> Kind Regards
> IBM


Thanks, had same issue and your solution worked.


----------

